# Monitoreo por Internet de DVR móvil



## CHICO (Ene 16, 2011)

Que tal buen día, me llamo Arnoldo, soy de México...

Soy instalador de equipos de CCTV y tengo una situación que no he podido resolver.

Es un DVR (Videograbador digital) móvil que se desea monitorear por Internet. Ya está instalado el equipo en un carro y según especificaciones del equipo soporta "Dispositivos Móbiles de Banda Ancha" en concreto los modelos Huawei E169, E220, E1750, E1692, EC169C USB Modem (HSDPA/UMTS/EDGE/GPRS/GSM). 

El problema está en que no encuentro en las telefonías de celular los modelos descritos.

Otra opción que pensé es usar un módem/router con los que tienes Internet en carreteras ya sea Telcel o Movistar y conectar a esté el DVR. Lo que no se es si en este router se puedan abrir puertos y acceder al DVR con la IP Pública como el Internet convencional.?

Si alguien tiene experiencia de esto le agradecería me pudiera ayudar,

Saludos


----------



## josb86 (Jun 8, 2011)

hey arnold, mira se me ocurre algo hay unos router normales que traen la opcion de conectar modems usb podrias conectar a un modem de estos un modem usb y de alli conectar a el dvr por rj45, mas complicado y todo pero estos modems de los que te hablo acetan una cantidad mayor de modems usb

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-17937247-router-inalambrico-300-mbps-modem-usb-comcel-tigo-movistar-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-17960710-router-3g-150-100-mejor-para-modem-usb-comcel-movistar-tigo-_JM_

http://www.blauden.com/blog/compart...-mediante-tu-modem-usb-3g-con-el-bipac-7402gx

alli tienes algunas paginas

lo otro que te puedo decir es que hay unas webcam 3g que vienen con las bandas abiertas para cualquier operador en el mundo son zte ZTE MF68 

hay otra que es la ConnectVu 3G Camera

con esto no vas a tener problemas de estar colocando tantos equipos


----------

